

Ask HN: Why is depicted violence more acceptable than porn in America? - timbowhite

For instance, why are murderous video games more morally acceptable than videos of people procreating?<p>Is it Judeo-Christian ethics? The result of American foreign policy?  Or is porn worse for children than Call of Duty?<p>And what's it like in other countries?
======
zephjc
You can boil it down to religious extremism: Puritans (the New World's
original religious extremists) propagated their values well. Puritan values
(which are ultimately Judeo-Christian) stuck longer in North America.

The Judeo-Christian tradition of heavy authoritarian social traditions (top-
down, male oriented, "might makes right" mindset) mutated into what is
basically a modern jingoist mentality.

Eventually, you arrive with what we see today: a culture which values strength
and fierceness, and reflects this in its movies and tv, while simultaneously
holding onto an antiquated fear of/confusion about human sexuality.

~~~
timbowhite
It's interesting that US grade school focuses on the Puritans/Pilgrims being
persecuted for not being Catholic. I didn't realize they were religious
fundamentalists to this extent (from wikipedia):

"They preached the belief that bicycles should be used for utilitarian
purposes only and any pleasure derived from cycling was a sin".

